# Meet Sam :)



## BmoreGoldens (Jul 6, 2021)

Meet 5 month old Sam  He is already over 40 pounds; vet says he will be more linebacker than quarterback!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to you and Sam, he's a good looking boy.


----------



## Selkie (May 9, 2021)

BmoreGoldens said:


> Meet 5 month old Sam  He is already over 40 pounds; vet says he will be more linebacker than quarterback!


What an adorable moose! I love him.  What a beautiful color.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Welcome to the forum! Sam is a handsome young fella


----------



## SFK (Mar 4, 2021)

Get ready for all the fun with Sam...


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Welcome to you and the very handsome Sam. He looks quite grown up but don't let that fool you. Rukie's breeder said it takes the boys 3 years to grow a brain and Rukie took closer to 4.


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

Welcome! Look forward to seeing many more pictures of ‘handsome’ Sam.❤


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Welcome! Sam is so sweet.


----------

